#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Translator App

## uncle junior

I'm looking for  good Thai English/English Thai translator app for android. Been using Google Translate and it sucks. Any recommendations, something not loaded with ads and spam would be good.
Thanks.

----------


## Neverna

For single words, the LINE dictionary is OK. It doesn't do sentences, paragraphs of text, or such.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...dictenth&hl=en

----------


## HuangLao

https://www.thai2english.com/

----------


## DJ Pat

^That's the one that talks as well

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## HuangLao

> ^That's the one that talks as well



As does thai-language.com providing much deeper content.

----------


## Dillinger

> Thai Translator App
> I'm looking for good Thai English/English Thai translator app for android. Been using Google Translate and it sucks. Any recommendations, something not loaded with ads and spam would be good


Get a paid one then.
I use iTranslate. You can either type or talk to your phone and it will speak out and show message in Thai or one of  another 41 languages

----------


## moonx

Seems like it's pretty hard to find an online translator. Had the same issue with Japanese where u can find edcent dictionary for words, but when it comes to put a sentence together, things get bad!

----------


## CaptainNemo

Get one off Thaifliendry.

----------


## david44

I've got one with added benefits, daily updates on vocabulary in the soaps, runs on noodles

----------


## Thai3

Tried a Russian translation on google, somehow you are getting better appeared as you are getting fatter! not good

----------


## uncle junior

I don't trust google. LINE translator seems pretty good.

----------


## Thai3

Never knew line translated, I'll be able to find out what the mrs is writing

----------


## Chico

> As does thai-language.com providing much deeper content.


Why would a fluent speaker in Thai.English and goobledygook  need a translator  :smiley laughing: 

Jeff you found that Cooks Job yet.?

----------


## Topper

> Jeff you found that Cooks Job yet.?


Have you?

----------


## Chico

CS,I hope you've learnt Thai,jeez as your going to need it,to fend of the somchais.

----------


## Topper

> jeez as your going to need it,to fend of the somchais.


It's something we'll have in common...it's not like people stay in jail forever, in most cases.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Get yourself a dual language Thai sheila. You cant foork a translator app.

----------

